# Hedgehog puberty? Help!!!



## 22712 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm a first time hedgehog owner of an adorable 7 month male named Tank.

Lately he's been acting really odd. The other week I was holding him and he got a little.. excited I suppose, as he had a boner. The weirdest thing is how he was acting before: he was twitching like crazy, he was holding his right paw out straight, and was making squeeking noises. I don't know what that behavior means, but it looked like he was in pain. He just did the exact same thing a few minutes ago and to be honest it really freaks me out. 

Is this normal? I'm really worried about him as I haven't ever read about this sort of behavior (I read this forum religiously)

Thank you


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I am not experienced, but from another thread I read, I believe that the squeaking is normal and is a sign he's having some "boy time". So he wouldn't be in pain as much as enjoying himself.


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like he was just having some "boy time".  Most boy hedgehogs around that age will start doing it, and it's normal. 
Hahaha, good luck with your little teen boy! :lol:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Like other said, sounds like boy time. Some are very private, some have no shame. Milton doesn't usually do it while I have him out, but the "evidence" takes some work to clean. I would recommend soaking in warm water whenever you notice it, Milton gets it all over his cheek sometimes.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

SpikeMoose said:


> Like other said, sounds like boy time. Some are very private, some have no shame. Milton doesn't usually do it while I have him out, but the "evidence" takes some work to clean. I would recommend soaking in warm water whenever you notice it, Milton gets it all over his cheek sometimes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Kpjenk21 said:


> SpikeMoose said:
> 
> 
> > Like other said, sounds like boy time. Some are very private, some have no shame. Milton doesn't usually do it while I have him out, but the "evidence" takes some work to clean. I would recommend soaking in warm water whenever you notice it, Milton gets it all over his cheek sometimes.
> ...


I know! :roll: :
Seriously though, it's one of the little things that makes the daily/weekly care of my female a little easier. Once they find their man parts, nothing is sacred. :lol:


----------



## 22712 (Oct 16, 2012)

The two times that this has happened there hasn't been any sperm, it just kinda popped out and that was that. Today I did notice something a little weird, and this is probably TMI buuuut i'm going to mention it anyway. When his "thing" came out, there was also a crusty-like thing at the end. I was going to clean it off, but just as quickly as his excitement popped out it went right back in, along with the crusty thing. Just wondering if that's normal or.....?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe you can try to get a good look at that because it is possible there is something stuck on there. What type of bedding do you have him on? I have not had a male, but I know from this forum that they can get little pieces of bedding stuck on, which actually could be causing pain.
-Susan H.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't get too close without eye protection!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 22712 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have wood shavings!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I would switch off shavings as soon as possible. In general shavings are not recommended because of the risk of mites and dust. With males the risk only increases because they can get stuck and cause serious discomfort and infection. I would get him out and check for anything stuck ASAP and if nothing is found soak him in warm water to try to clean him off.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

SpikeMoose said:


> I would switch off shavings as soon as possible. In general shavings are not recommended because of the risk of mites and dust. With males the risk only increases because they can get stuck and cause serious discomfort and infection. I would get him out and check for anything stuck ASAP and if nothing is found soak him in warm water to try to clean him off.


Ditto. Make absolutely sure he's not actually in pain or has something wrong before just brushing it off as boy time, as I know many people with males do. It's really important to not ignore the signs of a potential urinary tract infection, something caught inside his urethra, etc. Hope he's okay!


----------

